# Mavs add Juwan Howard



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Mavs adding Juwan Howard*​


> The Mavericks picked up some much-needed frontline help by agreeing to terms with free agent Juwan Howard today. The contract can’t be completed until Howard clears waivers tomorrow
> 
> Howard (6-9, 253) hit the open market after Minnesota bought out his contract and should join the Mavs on the season-opening two-game road trip, perhaps as early as Wednesday night at Cleveland. The power forward has averaged 16.1 points and 7.1 rebounds over his 12-year career, including a stint in Dallas over parts of two seasons (2000-01 and ’01-02).
> 
> ...


My stance on the Bass wagon is unchanged.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

WTF? 
Brandon Bass is the only reason why i am excited going in this season.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Is this a good move (I have a man crush on Mbenga's athletism)?

IDK.


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

I AM SO PISSED OFF RIGHT NOW!

He was finally going to get some playing time so we could actually see what he can do!

Has Avery seen Juwan play defense anytime in the past 2 years?

The only honorable thing the Mavs did was let DJ completely rehab on their dime before cutting him and crushing his/my dreams.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow.... I am totally hating this deal.

.... but, like Donnie said, this is a deal too good to pass up.

Bass will still get his PT in the first couple games to prove himself. Now he has to fight for it, which is a good thing.

I can't believe they let Mbenga go though.......


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought we were looking for an athletic 5.... and yet we cut an athletic 5.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Word is Juwan is interested in Cleveland, Dallas and Boston first and foremost … *

I guess he got what he wanted


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Alright.... after a little more thinking, can this possibly be a move to add a chip on the table in Kobe Sweepstakes?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wow.... I am totally hating this deal.
> 
> .... but, like Donnie said, this is a deal too good to pass up.


I don't know if it's too good to pass up, what else than leadership can he bring to the table anymore ? It makes only sense if they know something about the seriousness of Damp's injury we do not know. 

Plus the boxscore will be misleading now, we can't have two J. Howard at the same time :azdaja:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Plus the boxscore will be misleading now, we can't have two J. Howard at the same time :azdaja:


Great point..... JHo and Juho? :lol:

Dallas can't pass up on it simply because they were able to trade 11th or 12th man for a pretty solid 8th man. Granted it will further delay the development of the young talent, but, when a deal presents itself to you like that, you've got to take it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

By the end of the season, Mbenga might have been more useful than Howard II. This team is old enough already, no need to add more veterans because we all know what our veteran addtions in 2006 (Buckner and George) did last year, not much to even less.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope my Wolves take a look at DJ. He was like a jacked-up bunny rabbit on the court.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> I hope my Wolves take a look at DJ. He was like a jacked-up bunny rabbit on the court.


:lol:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm serious. That dude was a Ninja or something. A 7 foot ninja.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> I'm serious. That dude was a Ninja or something. A 7 foot ninja.


Or a ninja cat...

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fsGo97e_NFY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fsGo97e_NFY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> I'm serious. That dude was a Ninja or something. A 7 foot ninja.


I know what you meant, but the comparison was funny :biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

KWStumpy said:


> Has Avery seen Juwan play defense anytime in the past 2 years?


Has Dirk played any defense the past 2 years? :whoknows: 

Yeah, I agree with you though. I dont like this move. It was a good thing to pick him up, but I want to see what Brandon can develop into and with this move, its going to limit his growth on the court... or thats what Im sensing.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> its going to limit his growth on the court... or thats what Im sensing.


Not if AJ plays more JHo at 2 and Bass at 3....


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

Jet said:


> Has Dirk played any defense the past 2 years? :whoknows:


Word. 

That whole 25 and 9 thing is pretty nice though. 

I'm really diggin the JHo at SG thing. Bass at the 3.... Well, the jury's still out on my thoughts here.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Why would Fazekas be kept over MBenga, what do we see in him?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Well there's your basswagon. :wink:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Why would Fazekas be kept over MBenga, what do we see in him?


College numbers


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

So while we were slobbering over a Dirk-Bass-Mbenga front line (OMFG that would've been sick :worthy: ), Donnie simply preferred Bass over Mbenga.

I wonder if there's a dark little secret about D.J.'s injury?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> So while we were slobbering over a Dirk-Bass-Mbenga front line (OMFG that would've been sick :worthy: ), Donnie simply preferred Bass over Mbenga.
> 
> I wonder if there's a dark little secret about D.J.'s injury?


That's exactly what I was thinking about. Mbenga played in one preseason game with great stat line, yet they waived him in favor of Fazekas. There has to be something hidden.

Honestly, I am totally cool with Bass-Dirk-Diop combo or a Bass-Juwan Howard-Diop combo.

Still, I hope Juwan Howard is just a chip on the table for Kobe.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Honestly, I am totally cool with Bass-Dirk-Diop combo or a Bass-Juwan Howard-Diop combo.


I'm not high on JuHo at all, but Avery's looking at his experience and mid-range jumper as a positive. They seem to like jump shooters over guys that can jump out of the gym and tomahawk jam...I hate the Mavs brass right now. :azdaja: 



edwardcyh said:


> Still, I hope Juwan Howard is just a chip on the table for Kobe.


After last night, it seems that he definitely is going somewhere.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I'm not high on JuHo at all, but Avery's looking at his experience and mid-range jumper as a positive. They seem to like jump shooters over guys that can jump out of the gym and tomahawk jam...I hate the Mavs brass right now. :azdaja:


If our 7 footer is a jump shooter, what do you expect?


----------

